# Aquabid - Sellers That Have Fish With Good Form?



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Who are some good aquabid seller who consistently sell fish with good form?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I would recomment Martinismommy! She is my favorite breeder. Do your homework and you should be able to pick out good fish. Have you ever been to a show? That's how I began to learn.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

does Martinismommy have a website or or AB name? I was looking and cant find any pics of her bettas.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

1+ Martinismommy  AMAZING fish!! but there around 50 or 60 (my parents thinks it's stupid to pay that much because "it's just a fish" -.-)


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know if she has any on Aquabid right now. Just keep looking every now and then, I promise they will show up. In June there is going to be a IBC Convension show in Florida, and she may be holding on to her best bettas until that show is done.
She's also a member on this forum, so you might try PMing her.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Martinismommy, blimp33, I think I forgot one but I'll remember it soon hopefully!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Who are some good aquabid seller who consistently sell fish with good form?


Does it matter if they are a Thailand or USA breeder?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Chaba has some good looking ones


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

I like chard56, he seems to have nice bettas.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Crowntailed said:


> I like chard56, he seems to have nice bettas.


 
Thats the one!!!LOL


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

It has been my experience that many breeders from Thailand are hit and miss for form (I said many not all) but here is a list of my top breeders ;-)
1. Martinismommy 
2. Basement Bettas
3. Fantasy bettas 
4. Patsayawan
5. Kaimook

These are breeders I personally like, I have also heard and seen nothing but good things about Chaba and Ninebettas. Aquastar posts good fish too but he also overprices some of his fish, usually his best formed fish are some of the cheapest while the more unusually colored or have a strange form (not necessarily well formed) are the most expensive.

Just my thoughts on this matter,

Sincerely


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

It doesn't matter whether it's Thailand or US. I was thinking in a few years time I may try breeding- I just wanted to know for the future.

I haven't been to a IBC show - I'd love to though!!

What about Aquastar71?

EDIT: I just saw Sincerely's post. I noticed some of his fish seem to have bad form - most have nice colours though.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Aquastar puts out nice fish and his reds are consistently outstanding.. as are his yellows. I used to only buy from GreatBetta as I NEVER had one not spawn. Always got them healthy and they were better in person than his superb photography. I think the flood took most of his stock. Have heard he is exporting fish and I hope he gets some back on the market in time. 

I cruise thumb nails and click on a breeders name. Then you get all they are offering for sale .. and you can get a feel for the over all quality they srive for when you see them all at one time.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

BBs betta's are amazing too, i just LOVE her metallic line :-D they have a big finnage and a 180 spread too, I've always wanted one of her's (and still do)


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Chard56 for sure. I got a female from him, and she is AWESOME! He is very easy to deal with and his fish are great and not overpriced.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Greatbettas losing his stock.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Personally, my favorite breeder is Xman. He's like a celebrity over in Thailand, a retired professional athlete and now a reporter (he'll be reporting the Thai in London for this year's olympics. o_o) He's very friendly and has a great sense of humor, which is hard to find among the Thai who most of the time can barely understand what we're saying. xD We emailed for days on end about fishing trips we've taken, what kind of fish they have down there, lures, good spots, techniques, how his wife HATES fishing and sunbathes instead, about my trip to Germany a few years back, it goes on and on. It's the first time I've had a breeder ever chat about things OTHER than how much you owe them for the fish. His fish generally have great form, here's a few examples of his stock-

Doubletail-

















HMPK-

















































HM-

















































He's won many awards for his fish.
He's also who I am getting my Mint Dragons from. He was sold out of the ones on his stock page, so I emailed him about them, and he sent me the only ones he has left that aren't still fry. xD He also threw in a surprise betta for me, I'm excited to see what it is. :shock:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

O_O is that a legit GREEN?!

whelp.... i think i know who i'll be buying from, once i can import bettas. 8I thank you, Kaden... lol <3


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> O_O is that a legit GREEN?!
> 
> whelp.... i think i know who i'll be buying from, once i can import bettas. 8I thank you, Kaden... lol <3



IKNOWRIGHT?! :mrgreen: I'm so excited to get mine in. They have clean compartments soaked with IAL, all ready for them. :-D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:V thankfully, i can't import yet, or i'd get ALL the greens! lol i'm also a sucker for marbles. :B does he post on Aquabid, or just a website?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! I'm drooling all over my Kindle. Lol


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

*drool


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

awww. the second ones looks like my double tail that passed a month ago 


they are all very gorgeous but then im a sucker for all bettas


----------

